# Φορτσακιάδα: Κανείς δεν έχει δίκιο



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Σε θέματα επικαιρότητας δεν είναι φρόνιμο να λες ότι κανείς δεν έχει δίκιο, γιατί έτσι θα βρεθείς απέναντι σε κάποιους που μπορεί να έχουν κάνει παραταξιακές επιλογές. Πολύ πιο φρόνιμη είναι η πολιτική του Χότζα, που λέει σε όλους ότι έχουν δίκιο. Είμαι έξω από τα πράγματα, προσπαθώ από διάφορα άρθρα να καταλάβω τι γίνεται και, επειδή μπερδεύτηκα, κατέληξα να συμφωνώ με τον Μιχάλη Μητσό, που έγραψε το παρακάτω προχτές στα Νέα:

*Κανείς δεν έχει δίκιο*
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα: 14/11/2014 08:00 |

Τέσσερις ημέρες πριν από την καθιερωμένη πορεία για την επέτειο του Πολυτεχνείου προς την αμερικανική πρεσβεία, συμβαίνουν σε αυτή την ταλαίπωρη χώρα τα εξής. Στη διάρκεια μιας συνέλευσης στη Νομική Σχολή, όπου έλαβαν μέρος 183 φοιτητές σε σύνολο άνω των 1.500, οι 134 ψήφισαν υπέρ της κατάληψης της σχολής. Μόλις το έμαθε ο πρύτανης, αποφάσισε να κλείσει προληπτικά τη σχολή. Κάποιοι φοιτητές που προσπάθησαν παρά ταύτα να μπουν αντιμετώπισαν τον υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο των ΜΑΤ, με αποτέλεσμα δύο από αυτούς να βρεθούν στο νοσοκομείο, γεγονός που προκάλεσε νέες διαδηλώσεις και συγκρούσεις.
Την ίδια στιγμή, όπως σημείωνε χθες διαδικτυακός φίλος που αποφοίτησε πρόσφατα από τη Νομική, το υπουργείο Παιδείας απαιτεί από τη Σχολή να υποδεχθεί φέτος 22% περισσότερους φοιτητές, έχοντας μειώσει προηγουμένως δραματικά το διοικητικό της προσωπικό. Η Νομική Σχολή δεν διαθέτει δική της βιβλιοθήκη, ούτε κανονική αίθουσα πολυμέσων, ενώ λόγω της έλλειψης τακτικού συνεργείου καθαρισμού οι εγκαταστάσεις της είναι πιο βρώμικες από ποτέ.

Ολα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν βέβαια ότι είχε δίκιο η μαθήτρια που είπε ότι έχουμε χούντα. Σημαίνουν ότι οι πρωταγωνιστές της ελληνικής δημοκρατίας δεν μπορούν να λύσουν μερικά θεμελιώδη προβλήματα. Στην αντιπαράθεση γύρω από το πανεπιστήμιο κανείς δεν έχει το δίκιο με το μέρος του. Ούτε οι φοιτητικές μειοψηφίες, που δεν κατάλαβαν ποτέ ότι τα πανεπιστήμια είναι χώροι ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών και νομίζουν ότι μπορούν αιωνίως να επιβάλλουν στους υπόλοιπους τις δικές τους απόψεις. Ούτε ο κ. Φορτσάκης, που επειδή ξεκινά από σωστές βάσεις νομίζει ότι με την πόλωση και τον αυταρχισμό μπορεί να καθαρίσει. Ούτε το υπουργείο Παιδείας, που χαρακτηρίζεται από τη μια παλινωδία μετά την άλλη. Ούτε η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, που θυσιάζει τα πάντα στον στόχο της ανάληψης της εξουσίας. Ούτε βέβαια η Αστυνομία, που δεν έμαθε ποτέ τι σημαίνει ψύχραιμη και αποτελεσματική διαχείριση των καταστάσεων.

Αν δεν χαμηλώσουν οι τόνοι τις επόμενες ημέρες, η ατμόσφαιρα στην πορεία της Δευτέρας θα είναι εκρηκτική. Το έχουμε μάθει πια, το ότι μια κατάσταση είναι κακή δεν αποκλείει πως μπορεί να γίνει ακόμη χειρότερη.

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5179959/kaneis-den-exei-dikio/


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2014)

Υπάρχει, νομίζω, ένα σημείο στο οποίο ο Μ.Μ. επικαλείται μια πολυφορεμένη δημοσιολογική κοινοτοπία, με αποτέλεσμα να επιδεικνύει μια κουτοπονηριά που δεν τον χαρακτηρίζει γενικά: 



> Στη διάρκεια μιας συνέλευσης στη Νομική Σχολή, όπου έλαβαν μέρος 183 φοιτητές σε σύνολο άνω των 1.500, οι 134 ψήφισαν υπέρ της κατάληψης της σχολής.



Να καταλάβουμε από αυτό ότι αν είχαν λάβει μέρος π.χ. 750 ή 800 φοιτητές, θα ήταν οκ, ή έστω περισσότερο οκ, να είχε ψηφιστεί κατάληψη; Δεν νομίζω ότι θα το υποστήριζε αυτό ο Μ.Μ. Μήπως να καταλάβουμε γενικά ότι οι μειοψηφίες που συμμετέχουν δεν δικαιούνται να αποφασίζουν για τις σιωπηρές πλειοψηφίες; Όμως τα περισσότερα σημαντικά συστήματα λήψης αποφάσεων σήμερα έτσι λειτουργούν, με θεμέλιό τους τις ενεργές μειοψηφίες. Η γενική συνέλευση των φοιτητών της Νομικής μάς μάρανε, ή μήπως (μιας και είναι της επικαιρότητας) οι αποφάσεις των σωματείων για απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις, οι οποίες σύντομα θα πρέπει, λέει, να υποστηρίζονται από το 50% των εργαζομένων + 1; Γιατί δεν θυμάμαι καμιά κυβέρνηση τελευταία να έχει εκλεγεί έτσι. Εκτός, βέβαια, αν το μήνυμα του Μ.Μ. είναι κάτι σαν "καθολική άμεση δημοκρατία τώρα", που δεν το πιστεύω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Ωραία, ή συμφωνείτε όλοι («ότι κανείς δεν έχει δίκιο») ή δεν θέλετε να διαφωνήσετε. Με βάζει ο Μανδραβέλης στον πειρασμό να αλλάξω γνώμη, διότι αθωώνει τον Φορτσάκη. Ρωτάει (σε χτεσινό άρθρο του στην Καθημερινή): «Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς έπρεπε να κάνει ο κ. Θεόδωρος Φορτσάκης; Να αφήσει αφύλακτο το πανεπιστήμιο ώστε να γίνει του ΑΠΘ;»

Μια σκέψη (δική μου, ρομαντική ίσως) θα ήταν: Να τους δώσει κάποιο χώρο να κάνουν κατάληψη, υπό τον όρο ότι οι πρωτοστάτες θα αναλάμβαναν γραπτά και επώνυμα την αστική ευθύνη για τις όποιες ζημιές. Αν δεν το δέχονταν, τότε να ζητήσει την συμπαράσταση της Πολιτείας, καλώντας τον Υπουργό ΠροΠο να αναλάβει τη δέσμευση ότι δεν θα συμβούν έκτροπα από τη μεριά της αστυνομίας. Άλλες σκέψεις; Άλλη σχετική αρθρογραφία;

(Τώρα είδα του rogne.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Το #2 μου δημιουργεί δύο ερωτήματα:

Η μικρή συμμετοχή των φοιτητών στη λήψη της συγκεκριμένης απόφασης αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματα των φοιτητών; Αν ναι, είναι αυτό κάτι που θέλει να επισημάνει ο Μητσός; Νομίζω ότι ναι, αυτό επιδιώκει. Θέλει να το επεκτείνει στη συζήτηση για τις απεργίες; Δεν βλέπω απόλυτη σχέση και θα έκανε τη συζήτηση πιο πολύπλοκη.

Το δεύτερο ερώτημα είναι: Αν η κατάληψη είναι παράνομη, θα απονομιμοποιούνταν οι πανεπιστημιακές αρχές και δεν θα επιτρεπόταν να ζητήσουν την προστασία της Πολιτείας αν την κατάληψη την ψήφιζε η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών;

Θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά: η απεργία είναι (τώρα) νόμιμη ακόμα κι αν την ψηφίζει μειοψηφία. Η κατάληψη γίνεται νόμιμη αν την ψηφίζει πλειοψηφία; Έχουν νομιμοποιηθεί οι καταλήψεις από κάποιο εθιμικό δίκαιο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2014)

rogne said:


> Να καταλάβουμε από αυτό ότι αν είχαν λάβει μέρος π.χ. 750 ή 800 φοιτητές, θα ήταν οκ, ή έστω περισσότερο οκ, να είχε ψηφιστεί κατάληψη; Δεν νομίζω ότι θα το υποστήριζε αυτό ο Μ.Μ. Μήπως να καταλάβουμε γενικά ότι οι μειοψηφίες που συμμετέχουν δεν δικαιούνται να αποφασίζουν για τις σιωπηρές πλειοψηφίες; Όμως τα περισσότερα σημαντικά συστήματα λήψης αποφάσεων σήμερα έτσι λειτουργούν, με θεμέλιό τους τις ενεργές μειοψηφίες.



Περισσότερο οκέι θα ήταν σίγουρα. Δεν υπάρχει σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία, απλώς ο τρόπος που διεξάγονται αυτές οι ψηφοφορίες δεν είναι δημοκρατικός άρα οι αποφάσεις τους δεν μπορεί να είναι δημοκρατικές. Δημοκρατικός τρόπος είναι να ορίσεις αυστηρά συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και τόπο ώστε να ψηφίσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι. Γίνεται όμως αυτό ή τρενάρουν τις συνελεύσεις μέχρι να βαρεθούν όλοι και να μείνουν μόνο οι αποφασισμένοι να ψηφίσουν υπέρ;

Πάντως, μιας και το λες, καμιά κυβέρνηση δεν έχει εκλεγεί σε εκλογές με συμμετοχή λιγότερη από το 50%+, αν και το θέμα σου εδώ είναι να έχει εκλεγεί από το 50%+ του λαού. Αυτό όμως θα ήταν τρελό ευκολάκι αν είχες μόνο δύο επιλογές, όπως συμβαίνει με την απόφαση για απεργία ή όχι. Αλλά στις εκλογές δεν κατεβαίνουν μόνο δυο κόμματα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 17, 2014)

Γιατί είναι *κακό πράγμα* να απαιτείται η παρουσία και η ψήφος του 50%+1 στις φοιτητικές συνελεύσεις; Εδώ απαιτείται στις συνελεύσεις των πολυκατοικιών. Σε κανένα νομίζω δεν θα άρεσε να του ανακοινώσει ένα πρωί ο διαχειριστής ότι χρεώνεται με Χ ποσό διότι η ενεργή μειοψηφία της πολυκατοικίας αποφάσισε να ντύσει χρυσά τα πόμολα στις πόρτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το #2 μου δημιουργεί δύο ερωτήματα:
> 
> Η μικρή συμμετοχή των φοιτητών στη λήψη της συγκεκριμένης απόφασης αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματα των φοιτητών; Αν ναι, είναι αυτό κάτι που θέλει να επισημάνει ο Μητσός; Νομίζω ότι ναι, αυτό επιδιώκει. Θέλει να το επεκτείνει στη συζήτηση για τις απεργίες; Δεν βλέπω απόλυτη σχέση και θα έκανε τη συζήτηση πιο πολύπλοκη.
> 
> ...



Η νομιμότητα ή μη της κατάληψης είναι δύσκολο και περίεργο θέμα για πολλή συζήτηση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με καμμιά πλειοψηφική απόφαση που δεν οδηγεί σε αδικήματα. Άλλωστε το μπαλάκι του τι είναι νόμιμο και τι όχι έχει χαθεί σ' αυτήν την χώρα. Μια, δυο, τρεις, εκατόν δεκατρείς φορές η ίδια η κυβέρνηση παρακάμπτει όλες τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες, εκδίδει παράνομες αποφάσεις, αντισυνταγματικούς νόμους, μέχρι και εντολές δίνει σε ΔΕΚΟ να αγνοήσουν αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων (ΔΕΗ - χαράτσι).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2014)

ΕΔΙΤ: απαντώ στο #6.

Αν τους αρέσει να μην πατάνε στη συνέλευση η οποία έχει ανακοινωθεί κανονικά, να μάθουν να τους αρέσουν και τα πόμολα της πόρτας. Ειδικά για την πολυκατοικία, μπορούν να κάνουν κι εξουσιοδότηση για να τους εκπροσωπήσει άλλος, αν δεν μπορούν να παραστούν, και να δηλώσουν γραπτώς και τη θέση τους (το έχω κάνει, το έχουν κάνει, το έχουμε κάνει). 

Εκτός και αν δεν τους αρέσει γενικώς το συστημα με τις συνελεύσεις, οπότε ας ζητήσουν να μην έχουν καμία εξουσία οι αποφάσεις των συνελεύσεων και να ισχύει μόνο αντιπροσώπευση, ακόμη και σε σώματα τόσο μικρά ώστε η αμεσοδημοκρατία να είναι εφικτή (αλλά μάλλον ανεπιθύμητη ή αδιάφορη, κρίνοντας από τη συμμετοχή). Σε μεγάλα σώματα, όπως ένα ολόκληρο κράτος, έτσι κι αλλιώς δι' αντιπροσώπων παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις - και πληρώνουμε όλοι σήμερα τα χρυσά πόμολα ορισμένων.

Διαφορετικά εμείς οι ενεργές μειοψηφίες θα συνεχίσουμε να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις και να μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι ναι, το θεωρώ δίκαιο, και θεωρώ άδικο να μας δένει τα χέρια το γεγονός ότι οι σιωπηρές πλειοψηφίες αδιαφορούν για τα κοινά. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και τα περισσότερα καταστατικά συλλόγων ορίζουν ότι αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία κατά την πρώτη σύγκληση συνέλευσης, τότε στην δεύτερη (ή τρίτη προκειμένου για επαγγελματικά σωματεία) η συνέλευση πραγματοποιείται κανονικά με όσους έχουν πάει, όσο λίγοι κι αν είναι.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2014)

Η αρχική "ρομαντική σκέψη" σου, nickel (γιατί βλέπω στο μεταξύ ότι έχουν γραφτεί κι άλλα), προϋποθέτει άλλους ανθρώπους και άλλες κουλτούρες, καταληψιακές, πρυτανικές, πολιτικές και πολιτειακές. Στο διά ταύτα, όποιος καλεί τα ΜΑΤ σήμερα, και όλως ιδιαιτέρως απέναντι σε νεολαίους, ξέρει πολύ καλά τι να περιμένει, όπως αποδείχθηκε στο φοιτητικό συλλαλητήριο που ακολούθησε τα γεγονότα στη Νομική και όπου δεν έπαιξε ρόλο κανένας Φορτσάκης: το ξύλο της αρκούδας έπεσε. Κατά τα λοιπά, με απόπειρα κατάληψης ή χωρίς, πάλι κλειστά θα ήταν τα πανεπιστήμια του κέντρου μέρες πριν τις 17, όπως συμβαίνει χρόνια τώρα (και δεν θυμάμαι να υπάρχει κάθε χρόνο η αφορμή μιας απόπειρας κατάληψης). Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι φέτος (έχει ξανασυμβεί βέβαια) φτιάχτηκε και το κατάλληλο κλίμα για 7.000 αστυνομικούς στους δρόμους της Αθήνας και όλα αυτά τα χαριτωμένα πολεμοχαρή. Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι τη γενική ένταση την προκάλεσαν μερικές δεκάδες αριστεριστές φοιτητές, λες και όλοι οι άλλοι εξέχοντες ανευθυνοϋπεύθυνοι δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα για να την εκτονώσουν. Απλούστατο θα ήταν, αλλά δεν ήθελαν.

Σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα: Helle, υπάρχουν βεβαίως εκλογικά συστήματα όπου συμμετέχουν δύο κόμματα ή γενικά δύο φορείς και όπου πάλι δεν υπάρχει απαίτηση για ενεργό συμμετοχή της πλειοψηφίας. Papadiper, και στις πολυκατοικίες και παντού αλλού, τελικά οι συνελεύσεις γίνονται με τους παρόντες και, όπως μπορώ να βεβαιώσω προσωπικά, δύο άνθρωποι μπορούν να αποφασίσουν έναντι ενός να βάλουν πόρτα ασφαλείας για πυρηνικό καταφύγιο στην είσοδο και να αλλάξουν όλους τους εξωτερικούς σωλήνες για να φαίνονται πιο ωραία απέξω. Nickel, όχι, η κατάληψη δεν έχει νομιμοποιηθεί τυπικά ούτε όταν αποφασίζεται πλειοψηφικά, γι' αυτό και θεώρησα εξαρχής άκυρο το επιχείρημα της μειοψηφίας που επικαλείται ο Μ. Μ. Εθιμικά, τώρα, ό,τι λέει ο Helle...

Edit: η Μελάνη με καλύπτει στα περισσότερα αναφορικά με το ζήτημα μειοψηφίας/πλειοψηφίας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με το #8. Όταν θα πάρουν οι απόντες το λογαριασμό για τα πόμολα, μπορεί τότε να σηκωθούν από την καρέκλα τους και να πάνε στην επόμενη συνέλευση.

Ίσως και οι φοιτητές θα πήγαιναν στις συνελεύσεις αν έφτανε στα σπίτια τους κάποιος λογαριασμός από τις ζημιές μιας κατάληψης. Ίσως όλοι θα ψηφίζαμε πιο προσεκτικά αν ξέραμε ποιανού τις ζημιές πληρώνουμε τώρα. Και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Γιατί είναι *κακό πράγμα* να απαιτείται η παρουσία και η ψήφος του 50%+1 στις φοιτητικές συνελεύσεις; Εδώ απαιτείται στις συνελεύσεις των πολυκατοικιών. Σε κανένα νομίζω δεν θα άρεσε να του ανακοινώσει ένα πρωί ο διαχειριστής ότι χρεώνεται με Χ ποσό διότι η ενεργή μειοψηφία της πολυκατοικίας αποφάσισε να ντύσει χρυσά τα πόμολα στις πόρτες.



Η απαίτηση συμμετοχής του 50%+1 στις διαδικασίες ζύμωσης πριν από μια απόφαση δεν μοιάζει απαραίτητη αν αποδεχόμαστε τις συνθήκες της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας και το δεύτερο απαραίτητο ντεσού της, τη διαδικασία δημιουργίας συναινέσεων. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν στις διαδικασίες ζύμωσης ούτε στις διαδικασίες απόφασης (εφόσον δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί ώστε να λειτουργούν αποτρεπτικά για τη συμμετοχή), όποιος δεν συμμετέχει είναι πρόβλημά του. Αυτό που είναι κρίσιμο κτγμ όμως είναι η ίδια η διαδικασία.

Αναφέρθηκε ήδη και το γνωρίζουμε καλά όσοι από εμάς πέρασαν ατελείωτες ώρες σε αμφιθέατρα (και άλλους χώρους λήψης αποφάσεων αμεσοδημοκρατικού τύπου) ότι οι διαδικασίες πάσχουν. Μου έχει τύχει (σε άλλο χώρο, συγκεκριμένα στα αθλητικά) συνέλευση που ξεκίνησε με 70 παρόντες και στο τέλος ψηφίζαμε δέκα άνθρωποι. Περιττό να πω ότι οι κρίσιμες αποφάσεις πάρθηκαν από αυτούς τους δέκα και μάλιστα, κάποιες που ήταν εντελώς λάθος (συμβαίνει κι αυτό μετά από δεκαπέντε ώρες ζυμώσεις και ψηλοκρεμαστές ιδέες που πέφτουν στην τύχη) στάθηκε αδύνατο να διορθωθούν επί δεκαετίες μετά (απλώς ξεπεράστηκαν στην πράξη).

Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι εννοεί ο Μητσός, αλλά είναι δύσκολο να μην μπεις στη συζήτηση ουσίας αν έχει προηγηθεί μια διαδικασία όπου ένα εκλεγμένο προεδρείο ενός σώματος παρουσιάζει μια εισήγηση και η συνέλευση καταλήγει σε απόφαση που μπορεί να απαιτεί τη γνώμη του συνόλου για την υλοποίησή της με ξεχωριστή διαδικασία έγκρισης (ψηφοφορία με συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια, κάλπη κλπ). Το σε ποια κατηγορία μπορεί να ανήκουν αυτές οι αποφάσεις είναι θέμα άλλης συζήτησης. Είναι η κατάληψη μια από αυτές; Άλλη συζήτηση.

(Και εξαιτίας του άκαμπτου 50%+1 στις πολυκατοικίες έφτασαν να μην μπορούν να ζεσταθούν οι πόλεις μας, να μην μπορούν να ανακαινιστούν κτίρια που γερνούν κ.λπ.).

Edit: Να επισημάνω ένα κρίσιμο σημείο σε αυτά που έγραψε η Μελάνη. Η διαδικασία «αυτά είναι τα θέματα, αν δεν έρθετε την πρώτη φορά θα αποφασίσουμε όσοι είμαστε παρόντες τη δεύτερη» συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα συστήματα αντιπροσώπευσης που θεωρώ αποδοτικά, πολύ περισσότερο επειδή ισχύει για συγκεκριμένο φάσμα αποφάσεων (που ορίζεται κάπου, π.χ. από το καταστατικό). Π.χ. η απόφαση για διάλυση ενός συλλόγου δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ληφθεί από συνέλευση μειωμένης αντιπροσώπευσης. Και όχι, καμία ΓΣ πολυκατοικίας δεν μπορεί να πάρει σημαντικές αποφάσεις χωρίς το 50% (άμεσα ή με εκπροσώπους). Εδώ αναφέρομαι σε αποφάσεις με σημαντικές επιπτώσεις ή κόστος (π.χ. μεγάλη επισκευή, εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου, λειτουργία πετρελαίου κλπ.)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 17, 2014)

Μα δεν θυμάται κανένας τον περίφημο αρχαίο αθηναϊκό θεσμό του _ιδιώτη _(_ιδιώτου_, αν προτιμάτε)--όσον αφορά τις συνελεύσεις;


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2014)

@ Δρ. (στο #11): Πάντως, απ' τη δική μου εμπειρία, δεν είναι (ήταν) σκορποχώρι οι φοιτητικές συνελεύσεις, τα βασικά θυμάμαι ότι τηρούνται (τηρούνταν): προκήρυξη, προεδρείο, ατζέντα, εισηγήσεις ("πλαίσια"). Τώρα, για το ζήτημα του χρόνου, ναι, τι να γίνει, θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή... Στη δε περίπτωση της Νομικής που συζητάμε, αν επρόκειτο για μια τέτοια πολύωρη συνέλευση και έμειναν να ψηφίσουν 134 υπέρ και 49 κατά, μάλλον επιτυχία το λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

rogne said:


> @ Δρ. (στο #11): Πάντως, απ' τη δική μου εμπειρία, δεν είναι (ήταν) σκορποχώρι οι φοιτητικές συνελεύσεις, τα βασικά θυμάμαι ότι τηρούνται (τηρούνταν): προκήρυξη, προεδρείο, ατζέντα, εισηγήσεις ("πλαίσια"). Τώρα, για το ζήτημα του χρόνου, ναι, τι να γίνει, θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή... Στη δε περίπτωση της Νομικής που συζητάμε, αν επρόκειτο για μια τέτοια πολύωρη συνέλευση και έμειναν να ψηφίσουν 134 υπέρ και 49 κατά, μάλλον επιτυχία το λες.



Ομολογώ ότι οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες μου είναι αρκετά παλιότερες, rogne, όσο πιο μεταχουντικά κοντινές, χωρικά και χρονικά, στη σημερινή επέτειο θα μπορούσαν να είναι.

Προφανώς κατανοούμε όλοι ότι αυτό το «έμειναν να ψηφίσουν» μπορεί να είναι επιτυχία για τις λειτουργίες συμμετοχικότητας αλλά η αναγνώριση περί της ανάγκης «υπομονής και επιμονής» αποτελεί και το ισχυρότερο αντεπιχείρημα περί «τεχνικής εξόντωσης του αντίλογου».

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, ναι, πιστεύω ότι αποφάσεις «ρήξης» (όπως π.χ. κατάληψη, απεργία, μετεκλογική συνεργασία ;)) από σώματα που υπερβαίνουν κάποιον αριθμό, π.χ. τα 500 ή 1000 μέλη θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε ξεχωριστή διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας (και ας συμμετέχουν όποιοι θέλουν). Σε μικρότερα όργανα μπορεί να αρκεί η διαδικασία της επαναληπτικής συνέλευσης.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 17, 2014)

Ρώτησα *επί της αρχής* για το 50%+1 και, σε αυτό παραμένοντας, νοιώθω πολύ ευτυχής που όλοι συμφωνήσατε. Το ερώτημά μου δεν είχε να κάνει με την αυτοπρόσωπη ή μέσω εξουσιοδότησης ψήφο ούτε με τίποτε άλλο. Επί της αρχής επαναλαμβάνω. Διασφάλιση των διαδικασιών, ναι, ευελιξία για την αντιμετώπιση παρελκυστικών συμπεριφορών, ναι, όλα τα υπόλοιπα αμεσοδημοκρατικά ή μη, ναι. Αλλά η αρχή είναι αρχή και καλό είναι να τηρείται. Ώστε και οι ενεργές μειοψηφίες να χρειάζονται τον μανδύα της νομιμότητας και της νομιμοποίησης.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Επιστρέφω τώρα κι εγώ στη συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2014)

Στο #8 της Μελάνης, να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα: τι γίνεται αν η σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία έχει σιχαθεί τόσο την ενεργή μειοψηφία και τον τρόπο που σχεδόν πάντα λειτουργεί, ώστε να αποφασίζει τελικά να απέχει; Με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί να μην είναι αδιάφορη που κάθεται στον καναπέ της, αλλά αηδιασμένη από τους τραμπουκισμούς και τις για ψύλλου πήδημα αποφάσεις για απεργίες ή καταλήψεις... ;) 

Απλώς λέω... δεν υποστηρίζω, ούτε παίρνω θέση. Κάτι σαν δικηγόρος του διαβόλου δηλαδή.:devil:


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2014)

Επειδή κι εγώ έχω κάνει τη θητεία μου σε καταλήψεις και κινητοποιήσεις και πράσινα άλογα, αλλά τα έκανα σε επαρχιακό πολυτεχνείο κι όχι στην πρωτεύουσα, ποτέ δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα απαρτίας. Το αμφιθέατρο ήταν φίσκα και οι αποφάσεις παίρνονταν με καμιά πεντακοσαριά και βάλε ψήφους. Μάλιστα οι παρατάξεις (όλες) το οργάνωναν έτσι ώστε να γίνεται η ψηφοφορία την ώρα που είχε μαζευτεί ο πολύς κόσμος, συνήθως κατά τις δέκα το βράδυ, και ποτέ δεν είχαμε κατάληψη πάνω από τρεις εργάσιμες (μετά γινόταν άλλη συνέλευση για παράταση), κι αυτό γιατί δεν ήθελαν να τα μαζέψουν οι φοιτητές και να πάνε διακοπές. Για τρεις μέρες δεν έφευγε κανείς. 

Στο ζήτημα τώρα: ποιος έχει δίκιο; Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος έχει δίκιο. Με βάση τις εικόνες που είδα από τις φραστικές συγκρούσεις φοιτητών- καθηγητών, άδικο έχουν οι φοιτητές που γκαρίζουν στα όρια της υστερίας εναντίον των καθηγητών τους και διαλύουν συνελεύσεις. Ό,τι επιχείρημα και να έχεις άμα φέρεσαι έτσι χάνεις το δίκιο σου για μένα. 
Κι επειδή όταν μεγαλώσω θα ήθελα να γίνω καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου, το μόνο που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι δεν θα ήθελα να γίνω καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου στην Ελλάδα, για να εργάζομαι σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, ακόμα κι αν αυτό συμβαίνει μια φορά το χρόνο:




(τα περί παράνομης κράτησης δεν ισχύουν στην πιο πάνω περίπτωση; )

Όμως, πέρα από το ποιος έχει δίκιο και ποιος έχει άδικο, αυτό που μάλλον παρατηρούμε είναι κλασσικές συγκρούσεις για τις μεταρρυθμίσεις στα πανεπιστήμια, μεταξύ αντικρουόμενων συμφερόντων. Κι όλο αυτό είναι σώου με σκοπό να φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει αναταραχή και να τροφοδοτείται η δυσαρέσκεια του κοινού. Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της σοβαρότητας στα ΑΕΙ. Αν είναι να ξεκινήσει από τους φοιτητές, ας ξεκινήσει από τους φοιτητές, γενικά ας ξεκινήσει από κάπου. Και στο παράπονο ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί καθηγητές που διορίστηκαν χωρίς σοβαρά προσόντα και μόνο με κομματικές περγαμηνές ή νεποτισμό, να τί έχω παρατηρήσει: υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί σοβαροί άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι λόγω της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για να ξεφορτωθούν τους ασόβαρους. Γιατί όλοι οι άχρηστοι πανεπιστημιακοί αφού δεν έχουν ουσιώδη προσόντα για να κρατηθούν στη θέση τους, τα έχουν κάνει πλακάκια με τις παρατάξεις και δεν τους ενοχλεί κανένας. 

Παρ' όλες τις αντιρρήσεις μου για το ζήτημα των καταλήψεων γενικά, στις καταλήψεις έμαθα να παίζω χαρτιά (σε επίπεδο χαρτόμουτρου), είδα μερικές καλές ταινίες που δεν θα τις έβλεπα στο σινεμά (Η χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνα Μπλουμ, Μεφίστο, Μπραζίλ κλπ, κανονική κινηματογραφική λέσχη), γνωρίστηκα με συμφοιτητές από άλλα έτη κι άλλες σχολές, ψυχαγωγήθηκα με παραστάσεις ανεκτίμητης αξίας κι είδα stand-up comedy από όλες τις παρατάξεις. Από τις κορυφαίες στιγμές μία που κάποιος θερμόαιμος αρπάχτηκε με αυτόν που μιλούσε εκείνη την ώρα και άρχισε να πέφτει ξύλο σε στυλ σαλούν της Άγριας Δύσης και ήμουνα στο φουαγιέ του αμφιθεάτρου με τη συγκάτοικό μου κι έναν τύπο που της έκανε καμάκι, και ακούμε μια φωνή από μέσα "ξύλο' και πετάγεται απάνω το καμάκι με σκοπό να της κάνει εντύπωση, και φωνάζει "ξύλο; Τί ξύλο;" και τρέχει, και πριν προλάβει να μπει μέσα τρώει μια αδέσποτη μπουνιά στη μύτη και υποχωρεί άδοξα. Αυτό το περιστατικό ο τύπος το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει από τότε πολλές φορές για να αποδείξει τα αγωνιστικά του ένσημα και να κάνει ολόκληρη καριέρα σε ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού, ΣΥΝ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΣΥΝ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΣΥΝ, ΠΑΣΟΚ (αναποφάσιστος ή όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος) και πλέον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ- μέχρι να αλλάξει ο άνεμος.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2014)

Η "υστερία" και η "παράνομη κράτηση" από μέρους των φοιτητών είναι βέβαια η μία όψη του νομίσματος, αν σκεφτούμε ότι ο ίδιος ο Φορτσάκης δήλωσε ότι "αποδοκιμάζει τον εαυτό του" για τη συμπεριφορά του στο περιστατικό αυτό. Όσο για το "ποιος έχει δίκιο;", για ποιο πράγμα; Να το δώσουμε γενικά και αόριστα το δίκιο στον πιο ψύχραιμο ή ευγενικό; Να γυρίσουμε στον Μ.Μ. τότε, και να μην το δώσουμε πουθενά.

Η προσωπική αφήγηση, απολαυστική...

@azi: Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανένα άλλο επιχείρημα υπέρ της αποχής, μόνο αυτή τη σιχαμάρα και το μπούχτισμα από την άθλια συμπεριφορά των... άλλων (με τους οποίους εξυπακούεται ότι οι μπουχτισμένοι διαφωνούν). Δεν λέει και ποτέ κανείς "κάθομαι στον καναπέ μου γιατί έτσι μ' αρέσει, τη βρίσκω ν' αδιαφορώ". Και κρίμα δηλαδή, γιατί θα ήταν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα τοποθέτηση σε σχέση με το μπούχτισμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2014)

rogne, δεν μ' αρέσει να καταδικάζω και να αφορίζω δίχως να ξέρω τον άλλο και τον λόγο που το κάνει. Ούτε να τσουβαλιάζω του στιλ: δεν έρχεσαι στις συνελεύσεις, άρα είσαι αδιάφορος. 
Απλώς κι εμένα η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και από τις δύο πλευρές του νομίσματος (φοιτητής, διδάσκων) δεν είναι ότι οι συνελεύσεις φοιτητών είναι το μέρος που ανθεί η δημοκρατία. Υπάρχει μια συγκεκριμένη μερίδα φοιτητών που είναι ενεργή για δικούς της, κομματικούς συνήθως, λόγους, μια μερίδα που γουστάρει τον καναπέ και τα έτοιμα, αλλά και μια μερίδα που θέλει να ακούσει διάλογο και επιχειρήματα και προπαντός τι κερδίζουμε με τις καταλήψεις και τους βανδαλισμούς, αλλά δεν το ακούει ποτέ. Οπότε, απέχει, γιατί έχει ξαναδεί το έργο και ξέρει το αποτέλεσμα. 

Στη θέση σου, λοιπόν, δεν θα αφόριζα ούτε θα κατηγορούσα για έλλειψη άλλων επιχειρημάτων έτσι εύκολα, αλλά θα φρόντιζα σε όποιο χώρο είμαι να προάγω τον διάλογο, τον σεβασμό και κυρίως τη λογική.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έγραψα τίποτα κατά του διαλόγου, του σεβασμού ή της λογικής.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι από τις τρεις κατηγορίες φοιτητών (και όχι μόνο) που αναφέρεις, η μεσαία δεν επικαλείται ποτέ ως επιχείρημα αυτό που κάνει ("γουστάρω τον καναπέ και τα έτοιμα"), χρησιμοποιεί πάντα (να πούμε σχεδόν πάντα; ας το πούμε) την επιχειρηματολογία της τρίτης κατηγορίας ("τα έχουμε ξαναδεί, κουραστήκαμε", κλπ.). Συνεπώς ας προβληματιστεί περισσότερο η τρίτη κατηγορία για τους λόγους της αποχής της, στους οποίους προσωπικά θα συμπεριλάμβανα και τη στάση που περιγράφεις, του υποκριτή ακροατή που παριστάνει ότι περιμένει να πειστεί από τους άλλους για πράγματα για τα οποία έχει ήδη άποψη (και όταν δεν πείθεται, απέχει): το "τι κερδίζουμε με τους βανδαλισμούς;" δεν είναι πραγματική ερώτηση προς συζήτηση, είναι μια σκέτη προκατάληψη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2014)

Κρίνοντας από αυτά που θυμάμαι στο ΔΠΘ, η ψηφοφορία ήταν φανερή, οπότε ήθελε πολύ θάρρος για να πας κόντρα στην πλειοψηφία, στην παρέα σου ή την παράταξή σου. Υπήρξαν φορές που δεν είχα πειστεί για την ανάγκη της κατάληψης με τα επιχειρήματα που είχα ακούσει στη συνέλευση, αλλά όταν είναι 500 υπέρ κι είσαι ένας, το σηκώνεις το ρημάδι το χέρι σου, γιατί ξέρεις ότι μια ψήφος δεν κάνει τη διαφορά και δεν έχεις διάθεση να δυσαρεστηθείς και να δυσαρεστήσεις. 

Τώρα σχετικά με την αυτοαποδοκιμασία του Φορτσάκη: προφανώς τα λέει αυτά για να κατευνάσει τα πνεύματα, κι αυτό υπέρ του είναι, είναι λιγότερο μουλάρι από μένα π.χ. που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάνω ποτέ τέτοιες δηλώσεις. 
Βλέποντας τα πιο πάνω κλιπάκια βέβαια σκέφτηκα κάτι που ίσως αν γινόταν να είχε ενδιαφέρον:
Εφόσον γίνονται αλλαγές στη λειτουργία του πανεπιστημίου, καλά δεν θα ήταν να οργάνωνε η πρυτανεία μια συγκέντρωση με τον πρύτανη και δυο- τρεις άλλους καθηγητές από τη μία μεριά και όσους φοιτητές ενδιαφέρονται από την άλλη, να κάνουν μια ανοιχτή ΚΟΣΜΙΑ συζήτηση; Τεχνολογία υπάρχει- όποιος δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται στην αίθουσα να μπορεί να υποβάλλει γραπτά ερωτήματα, αναμετάδοση της συζήτησης μέσω ιντερνέτ κλπ κλπ. Το ξέρουμε το έργο. Κι αν δεν μπορούν λόγω της μεγάλης κλίμακας, ας κάνουν ανά σχολή από μία συνάντηση- οχτώ σχολές έχει το ΕΚΠΑ. 
Βεβαίως κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα αρέσει στις παρατάξεις, γιατί δεν θα μπορούν να κάνουν τον μεσάζοντα ανάμεσα στους φοιτητές και τον πρύτανη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2014)

Εγώ προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω γιατί δεν σπούδασα στην Ελλάδα. Ξέρω όμως τι μου έλεγαν όλοι οι φίλοι μου που σπούδασαν στα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα της Θεσσαλονίκης (και της Ξάνθης και της Αλεξανδρούπολης). Και αυτό που πάντα άκουγα ήταν η ιστορία της ατελείωτης συνέλευσης και του τρεναρίσματος της ψηφοφορίας ακόμη και μετά το πέρας όλων των άλλων διεργασιών. Κι αυτά τα άκουγα από άτομα που ήθελαν να συμμετέχουν. Ξαναλέω ότι προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω. Πάντως σίγουρα μόνο δημοκρατικές και διαφανείς δεν είναι αυτές οι διαδικασίες. Ούτε ενιαίο σύστημα υπάρχει ούτε οργάνωση ούτε θέληση για διαφάνεια και αποτελεσματικότητα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2014)

Έλλη, όπως τις θυμάμαι εγώ τις συνελεύσεις:
Κάθε παράταξη είχε δέκα λεπτά στη διάθεσή της. Η σειρά εμφάνισης αποφασιζόταν με κλήρωση. 
Μετά είχαμε μια μικρή διακοπή και πίσω για δευτερολογίες οι οποίες ήταν πέντε λεπτά, μετά το προεδρείο έκανε μια σούμα με τις προτάσεις. Μετά ψηφοφορία. Παρατάξεις είχαμε τις κλασσικές ΔΑΠ, ΠΑΣΠ, ΠΣΚ και ΔΑ, και μικρές της πλάκας που για καλή μας τύχη δεν ήταν πολλές. Σύνολο κάνα τετράωρο για όλη τη διαδικασία, εκτός αν είχαμε τίποτα απρόοπτα. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση μέχρι μεσάνυχτα τράβαγε η κάθε συνέλευση, με ώρα έναρξης νωρίς το βράδυ. Άλλωστε δεν υπήρχε λόγος για πιο πολύ μπλα μπλα. Η συνέλευση δεν ήταν ντιμπέιτ, ήταν παρουσίαση των θέσεων των διάφορων ομάδων για τα ζητήματα της συνέλευσης, και προτάσεις. Ούτε υποχρεωνόταν όποιος ήταν στη συνέλευση να παρακολουθεί τις διεργασίες σε κατάσταση εγρήγορσης και χωρίς να κουνιέται από τη θέση του. Και η είσοδος επιτρεπόταν στους αργοπορημένους. Βέβαια εμείς ήμασταν πολυτεχνείο, πρακτικοί άνθρωποι. Φαντάζομαι οι συνελεύσεις σε σχολές πολιτικών επιστημών θα είναι ατέρμονες, σαν συνεδριάσεις της Βουλής. 

Στην Αθήνα έχω ακούσει πολλές περιπτώσεις φοιτητών που δεν πατάνε στο πανεπιστήμιο παρά μόνο για εξετάσεις, για διάφορους λόγους. Προφανώς άμα δεν θεωρείς το πανεπιστήμιο μέρος της καθημερινότητάς σου δεν θα πας στις συνελεύσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2014)

Μάλιστα, αυτό είναι ανθρώπινη διαδικασία.


----------



## rogne (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.uoa.gr/anakoinoseis-kai-...oinwshs/mnimh-kai-timi-polytexneioy-2014.html

Στον Μάρξ ανάγεται η περίφημη παρατήρηση ότι τα ιστορικά γεγονότα συμβαίνουν κάποτε σε πρώτη εκδοχή ως δράμα και σε δεύτερη ως φάρσα. Είναι αδύνατο να μη θυμηθεί κανείς αυτή τη σκέψη βιώνοντας τους τρέχοντες κλυδωνισμούς των σημερινών ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων. Το 1973 μια φοιτητική εξέγερση που έκανε το ιστορικό κτήριο του Πολυτεχνείου φρούριο ελευθερίας ενάντια σε μια στρατιωτική δικτατορία και τις προσχηματικές μεταλλάξεις της έγραψε ιστορία αντίστασης, ανθρωπιάς και υπευθυνότητας της σπουδάζουσας νεολαίας και όσων αγκάλιασαν την προσπάθειά της. Και σήμερα και πάντα αξίζει να θυμόμαστε εκείνα τα παιδιά που δεν συμβιβάσθηκαν κι οδήγησαν τον τόπο πίσω στη δημοκρατία με την παρέμβασή τους. Τα νιάτα συνέβαλαν τότε αποφασιστικά κι αναμφισβήτητα στην αποκατάσταση συνθηκών ελευθερίας και νομιμότητας στη χώρα μας, κι η ευγνωμοσύνη γι’ αυτό είναι σταθερή.

Πώς πρέπει όμως να τιμούμε εκείνο το θαρραλέο κι έντιμο παράδειγμα; Με την προάσπιση της δημοκρατίας και την τήρηση των κανόνων της. Γιατί δημοκρατία χωρίς κανόνες και νόμους δεν μπορεί να σταθεί, μπορεί μόνον να τραυματισθεί και να απαξιωθεί εκ των έσω. Τι κυρίως περιμένει, έχει δικαίωμα να περιμένει το σύνολο των δημοκρατικών πολιτών αυτής της χώρας, που παραδοσιακά σέβονται και σταθερά υποστηρίζουν την παιδεία του λαού και τον θεσμό του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου ως την ανώτατη έκφρασή της, από όλους τους υπεύθυνους για την πορεία της; Την έμπρακτη στήριξή της με κάθε τρόπο. Είναι σαφές σε όλους ότι η παρούσα συγκυρία δεν παρέχει τις δυνατότητες εκείνες που θ’ άξιζαν τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια. Αλλεπάλληλα πλήγματα οικονομικού υποσιτισμού και στελεχικών περικοπών, παράλληλα με παλιές εγγενείς κι επίκτητες αδυναμίες και δυσλειτουργίες, έχουν φέρει το ελληνικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο σε κατάσταση κρίσιμη. Η στάση της πολιτείας είναι συχνά αμήχανη και κάποτε σχεδόν αδιάφορη. Το πανεπιστήμιο αντιμετωπίζεται όχι ως βασικός μοχλός ανάπτυξης της χώρας αλλά, μυωπικά, ως μη ανταποδοτική επένδυση ως προς τις πιεστικές βραχυπρόθεσμες ανάγκες.

Όμως και τραυματισμένο το ελληνικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο οφείλει και κατορθώνει ν’ αποδίδει σημαντικούς και διεθνώς αναγνωριζόμενους καρπούς και να συμβάλλει σταθερά στην πρόοδο της χώρας, υπό ένα βασικό όρο: να μπορεί στοιχειωδώς να λειτουργήσει. Δεν το βοηθεί λοιπόν οποιαδήποτε διακοπή προσφοράς των υπηρεσιών του, έστω και μιας μέρας, με την επίκληση οποιωνδήποτε, δικαιολογημένων ή όχι, διεκδικήσεων. Είναι δε πράξη όχι μίμησης άλλοτε ηρωικών προτύπων αλλά έσχατης ανευθυνότητας να εμποδίζεται η δράση του με τις περιβόητες πια «καταλήψεις». Οι ενέργειες αυτές αντιστρατεύονται κάθε έννοια δημοκρατικής λογικής και με τα χρόνια έχουν εξελιχθεί σε μια ακόμη επικίνδυνη γραφικότητα της χώρας μας. Μειοψηφικές ομάδες φοιτητών με επιτήδεια χάλκευση δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών, τετραπέρατοι ήδη σκηνοθέτες μιας εικονικής φοιτητικής δημοκρατίας, περιβάλλονται επί χρόνια ένα πλασματικό μανδύα δημοκρατικής νομιμοποίησης κι επιμένουν να παίζουν τον ρόλο των κλειδοκρατόρων των ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων. Όποιος τολμήσει ν’ αμφισβητήσει αυτές τους τις πρακτικές και να επισημάνει τις ολέθριες συνέπειές τους (από άποψη καθαρά παιδευτική αλλά σωρευτικά και οικονομική), στιγματίζεται εύκολα ως αντιδραστικός, χουντικός και άλλα παρόμοια. Η παράλυση των πανεπιστημίων παρουσιάζεται αδίστακτα ως αγώνας προόδου τους, για τη διεξαγωγή του οποίου κανένας φραγμός δεν δικαιολογείται.

Είναι σαφές ότι η Ελλάδα και τα ΑΕΙ του 2014 βρίσκονται πια στους αντίποδες του πνεύματος και των διεκδικήσεων του Πολυτεχνείου του 1973. Τη θέση μιας πραγματικής επιθυμίας επαναφοράς της δημοκρατίας και στήριξης της γνώσης ως εργαλείου φωτισμού του λαού έχει πάρει στα χέρια ορισμένων θλιβερών δήθεν απογόνων εκείνων των αγωνιστών η προσπάθεια ανάσχεσης κάθε πορείας προς τα εμπρός και κάθε πραγματικής δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει κανένας γνήσιος διάλογος, κανενός είδους συναναζήτηση λύσεων στα υπαρκτά προβλήματα. Κραυγάζουν άρα υπάρχουν, παρεμποδίζουν άρα (αυτο)δικαιώνονται, ενώ η ανώτατη παιδεία αυτοχειριάζεται όσο τους αφορά.

Είναι επομένως υποχρέωση των πανεπιστημιακών αρχών που έχουν νόμιμα εκλεγεί για να βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση των ιδρυμάτων τους, να θέσουν ένα τέρμα σ’ αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση. Το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών απευθύνει έκκληση προς την πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών, την πολιτεία και την ελληνική κοινωνία να βοηθήσουν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Υπό συνθήκες δημοκρατίας δεν μπορεί να είναι ανεκτή ούτε η βίαιη κατάληψη των πανεπιστημιακών χώρων (και ο σταθερός κίνδυνος φθορών τους όπως επανειλημμένα συνέβη στο παρελθόν) ούτε βέβαια η παραχάραξη της δημοκρατίας με διάφορους τρόπους, αλλά ακριβώς στο πνεύμα του Πολυτεχνείου του 1973 αποτελεί επιτακτικό αίτημα απλής λογικής η αποκατάστασή της. Από την πλευρά τους οι πρυτανικές αρχές του ΕΚΠΑ θα εισηγηθούν προς τις επί μέρους Σχολές την περιοδική διεξαγωγή ηλεκτρονικών δημοψηφισμάτων κατά Τμήματα, ώστε να δοθεί επί τέλους η δυνατότητα στην πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών/-τριών να αποφασίζουν όλοι απ’ ευθείας ως προς την εκάστοτε διακοπή των μαθημάτων που ορισμένοι προτείνουν κι επιτήδεια επιβάλλουν. Πρέπει να δοθεί στη δημοκρατική πλειοψηφία η σύγχρονη δυνατότητα να μιλήσει και να χειρισθεί τις τύχες της αναλαμβάνοντας τις ευθύνες της. Η έξοδος από το τέλμα μη δημοκρατικών πρακτικών δεν είναι ο δρόμος της οποιασδήποτε βίας εντός των πανεπιστημιακών χώρων αλλά μόνον η απαρέγκλιτη εφαρμογή των νόμων μιας δημοκρατικής πολιτείας. Είναι καθήκον όλων μας να τη στηρίξουμε, με στοργή και τόλμη. Αλλιώς η φάρσα μπορεί να εξελιχθεί κι αυτή σε δράμα, μοιραίων κι άβουλων αντάμα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2014)

Εντύπωση μου κάνει που δεν σχολιάστηκε καθόλου η περίφημη (πια) πρόταση Φορτσάκη για τα ηλεκτρονικά δημοψηφίσματα, πολύ περισσότερο με δεδομένη την παραπάνω συζήτηση, την οποία αφορά άμεσα και η οποία νομίζω ότι είχε έντονα στο μπακράουντ της αυτήν ακριβώς την πρυτανική πρόταση. Μιας κι εγώ έβαλα εδώ την ανακοίνωση, ας πω συνοπτικά ότι είμαι κατά της πρότασης, και για διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους, αλλά κυρίως γιατί πολιτικά πάει να κλείσει μια πληγή με το δόρυ που την άνοιξε, για να το θέσω κάπως θεατρινίστικα. Πιο απλά, δώσε σε φοιτητές σήμερα λόγους να μην περνάνε ούτε απέξω απ' τα πανεπιστήμια όταν δεν έχουν τίποτα υποχρεωτικά εργαστήρια, και θα τους αρπάξουν αμέσως όλους (τους λόγους). Δώσε τους αποπάνω κι αφορμές για slacktivism, και θα σ' ευγνωμονούν (που λέει ο λόγος). Το αποτέλεσμα που προβλέπω εγώ είναι η... τρολοποίηση του φοιτητικού "συνδικαλισμού", με 90% ηλεκτρονικές ψήφους υπέρ των καταλήψεων αν βολεύουν οι μέρες και ο καιρός, 1% αν δεν βολεύουν ή αν "κινδυνεύει να χαθεί το εξάμηνο", και ελάχιστα πράγματα ανάμεσα. Αν ήμουν πρύτανης για μία μέρα (δεν θέλω δεύτερη, ευχαριστώ), θα τις έκανα υποχρεωτικές τις παρουσίες στις γενικές συνελεύσεις φοιτητών, προφανώς εκτός ανυπέρβλητων κωλυμάτων. Στις δύο ή τρεις απουσίες, καίγεσαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, εφόσον την καταλαβαίνω σωστά. Κάποιος που δεν καίγεται ακόμη και αν δεν περνάει ούτε απέξω από τα πανεπιστήμια όταν δεν έχει υποχρεωτικά εργαστήρια, να καίγεται στις δύο ή τρεις απουσίες από τις γενικές συνελεύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της διάδοσης και του ηλεκτρονικού μαθήματος. Οπότε προφανώς μπορώ να φανταστώ και μια ηλεκτρονική δημοκρατία που να λειτουργεί από καλά έως άψογα. Αρκεί να είναι σκοπός όλων να υπάρχει καλύτερη παιδεία και καλύτερη δημοκρατία. Ας το προσπαθήσουν, μια και προς τα εκεί είναι το μέλλον. Αν θέλετε, το συζητάμε στις λεπτομέρειες. (Προσθήκη: Με _υποχρεωτικές_ συμμετοχές και στα ηλεκτρονικά μαθήματα και στις ηλεκτρονικές συνελεύσεις.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2014)

Έχω ξαναπεί ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα με τις ηλεκτρονικές ψηφοφορίες. Μπορείς να στήσεις ένα σούπερ ασφαλές σύστημα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος και κόπο. Το αναφέρω χωρίς να παίρνω θέση σε τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Εγώ, πάντως, για να κουνήσω λεφτά στον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσω κωδικό που μου στέλνει το σύστημα εκείνη τη στιγμή στο κινητό τηλέφωνο. Πρέπει να σου κλέψουν κωδικούς και τηλέφωνο και να μην το πάρεις χαμπάρι, για να σου κλέψουν λεφτά ή ψήφο.


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2014)

Νομίζω, nickel [& Helle ίσως;], ότι δεν δικαιολογείται καμιά απριόρι εμπιστοσύνη στην ηλεκτρονική δημοκρατία σε μια χώρα όπου με τα χίλια ζόρια φτιάχνεται αργά-αργά κάτι σαν ηλεκτρονική διοίκηση. Είμαι δηλαδή βέβαιος ότι για πολλά πράγματα, ηλεκτρονικά και μη, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε κόπος ούτε έξοδα, αλλά δεν τα πολυβλέπουμε να γίνονται, άρα ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι απέναντι στους ιθύνοντες. Παραπέρα, η ηλεκτρονική δημοκρατία υποτίθεται ότι διευκολύνει τη συμμετοχή σε (πολύ) μεγάλους και διάσπαρτους αριθμούς προθύμων για συμμετοχή, όχι σε (πολύ) μικρούς και συγκεντρωμένους αριθμούς προθύμων για αποχή. Βέβαια, αυτό που μόλις έγραψα έχει μια πρότερη παραδοχή, ότι η αποχή δεν οφείλεται στον φόβο για ενδεχόμενες βιαιοπραγίες ή στη δυσπιστία απέναντι σε μακρές και αντιδημοκρατικές διαδικασίες. Απλώς δεν το πιστεύω: απ' τον (όχι και λίγο) κόσμο που ξέρω και που δεν πήγαινε/δεν πάει ποτέ σε συνελεύσεις, δεν μου προκύπτει.

@Δρ.: Έγραψα "καίγονται", όχι "κόβονται". :) Με την ιδιότητα του πρύτανη της μίας μέρας, όσους δεν πάνε στα μαθήματα, ναι, θα τους έκοβα (όμως αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Η ηλεκτρονική τεχνολογία μικραίνει τις αποστάσεις και φέρνει τους ανθρώπους κοντά. Οι κοινωνίες και τα σύνολα που θα αξιοποιήσουν έξυπνα και παραγωγικά την τεχνολογία για ουσιαστική πρόοδο, παιδεία, άνοιγμα των μυαλών και των οριζόντων, καινοτομία, συλλογικές προσπάθειες, διεύρυνση της γνώσης και της δημοκρατίας που προκύπτει από τη σωστή παιδεία και τη σωστή ενημέρωση, θα έχουν να κερδίσουν. Η τεχνοφοβία ή η προσπάθεια καπελώματος της τεχνολογίας από κυβερνήσεις ή ομάδες ιδιωτών πρέπει να περιθωριοποιούνται. Από τις επιλογές των νέων σ' αυτά τα πράγματα θα κριθεί ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του μέλλοντός τους. Ας μην την αποφεύγουμε αυτή τη διαδικασία, ας μην την αναβάλουμε για να την κάνει καλύτερη ποιος; Εμείς θα την κάνουμε καλύτερη, ασφαλέστερη, ουσιαστικότερη. Ας κάνουμε και λάθη μέχρι να μάθουμε να τα κάνουμε όλα σωστά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η τεχνοφοβία ή η προσπάθεια καπελώματος της τεχνολογίας από κυβερνήσεις ή ομάδες ιδιωτών πρέπει να περιθωριοποιούνται.


Μην ξεχνάμε και εκείνη την αξέχαστη ρήση περί «τεχνοφασισμού». Δηλαδή, δεν είναι φασισμός να αποφασίζουν 50 για λογαριασμό των 2.000, είναι φασισμός να ψηφίζουν οι 2.000 ηλεκτρονικά. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν υπήρχε τρόπος διασφάλισης, ακόμα και οι εθνικές εκλογές θα έπρεπε να γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2014)

rogne said:


> @Δρ.: Έγραψα "καίγονται", όχι "κόβονται". :) Με την ιδιότητα του πρύτανη της μίας μέρας, όσους δεν πάνε στα μαθήματα, ναι, θα τους έκοβα (όμως αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).


Μα κι εγώ, δεν έγραψα «κόβονται». ;) Ίσως έπρεπε να γράψω «να περνάει» αντί «αν δεν περνάει», όμως. Μετά πρέπει να βγάλω το «ούτε»... άστο όπως είναι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Για ηλεκτρονικές ψηφοφορίες κλπ δεν γνωρίζω, οπότε δεν απαντώ. 
Για το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής, νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο απ'ό,τι φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά. Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι τέταρτο έτος π.χ. είχα κάθε βδομάδα είκοσι ώρες εργαστήρια και είκοσι ώρες μάθημα. Αν δεν πήγαινες στα εργαστήρια και δεν έκανες όλα τα πειράματα επιτυχώς (όχι απλά πέρασα να πω ένα γειά και έφυγα σε πέντε λεπτά) δεν πέρναγες το μάθημα. Παρόμοια είναι φαντάζομαι σε όλο το πολυτεχνείο και στην ιατρική, κι πιθανόν σε φυσικομαθηματικά. Οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα συμμετοχής. 
Από την άλλη, πολλοί φοιτητές, ειδικά από σχολές μπλα μπλα, νομίζουν ότι δεν θα τους ωφελήσει η παρουσία, και πιθανόν να έχουν δίκιο. Αν και νομίζω ότι πιο πολύ είναι η νοοτροπία που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα γενικότερα για το πανεπιστήμιο (ότι είναι κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου, ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο ή απαιτητικό κλπ κλπ). 



Για το ζήτημα του μαθήματος από απόσταση, Νίκελ, νομίζω ότι μιλάς χωρίς τη σχετική εμπειρία. Οι έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το καλύτερο μάθημα από άποψη μάθησης για τον φοιτητή, γίνεται όταν ο διδάσκων κι οι διδασκόμενοι βρίσκονται στο ίδιο μέρος. Η τεχνολογία για εκπαίδευση από απόσταση δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τελείως το πανεπιστήμιο, κυρίως γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χώρος ανταλλαγής ιδεών, όχι σχολείο. Δεν είμαι καθόλου κατά της τεχνολογίας στην εκπαίδευση, αλλά ακόμα δεν είναι τόσο υπέροχη και τέλεια όσο λένε ότι είναι όσοι δεν έχουν σχετική πείρα (εκτός αν θεωρείς τεχνολογία στην εκπαίδευση το να στέλνει ημέιλ ο καθηγητής στους φοιτητές, οπότε απλά μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα). 

Κι αν το δεις πιο πρακτικά, όποιος γράφτηκε στο πανεπιστήμιο με σκοπό να παρακολουθήσει σπουδές με συμβατική διδασκαλία, θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει σπουδές με συμβατική διδασκαλία. Αν γράφτηκε σε πρόγραμμα εξ αποστάσεως, τότε θα παρακολουθήσει πρόγραμμα εξ αποστάσεως. Και τα δυο δε γίνεται, επειδή _βαριέται_ ο άλλος να πάει μέχρι τη σχολή. Θα το δεχόμουν αν υπήρχε σοβαρός λόγος που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πάει (π.χ. σοβαρή αναπηρία), όχι για τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Η τεχνολογία για εκπαίδευση από απόσταση δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τελείως το πανεπιστήμιο, κυρίως γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χώρος ανταλλαγής ιδεών, όχι σχολείο.



Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω πει ποτέ και πουθενά ότι με την τεχνολογία θα αντικαταστήσουμε την ουσιαστική σχέση του διδασκομένου με τον διδάσκοντα και την αίθουσα διδασκαλίας και τη συμμετοχή σε ένα σωρό κοινές δραστηριότητες και ανταλλαγές. Να διευκολύνουμε την ουσία των πραγμάτων θα ήθελα.



Χτες χρειάστηκε ο Μανδραβέλης να υπερασπιστεί κάποιες αρχές: ότι ακόμα και αν το σύνολο των φοιτητών αποφασίσει, με ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία, ότι δεν θέλει άλλα μαθήματα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να απαγορεύσει τους καθηγητές να πάνε να διδάξουν ή, προσθέτω εγώ, ότι θα μπορέσουν οι φοιτητής να περάσουν μαθήματα που δεν τα έχουν διδαχτεί στο σύνολο των ωρών που πρέπει να τα διδαχτούν.



Αυτό εννοούσα παραπάνω γράφοντας για υποχρεωτικές συμμετοχές.



nickel said:


> (Προσθήκη: Με _υποχρεωτικές_ συμμετοχές και στα ηλεκτρονικά μαθήματα και στις ηλεκτρονικές συνελεύσεις.)



Ρίχνω μάλιστα κάτι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον στη συζήτηση: την υποχρεωτική ψήφο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Από τη στιγμή που η παρακολούθηση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική, ο φοιτητής μπορεί να περάσει μαθήματα χωρίς να τα παρακολουθεί. Αν ένας καθηγητής διδάσκει κάποιο μάθημα μπλα μπλα, χωρίς πρακτικά, που δεν αρέσει σε κανεναν και δεν πατάει κανένας στις διαλέξεις και είναι στην ουσία μόνος του κάθε βδομάδα, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν το περνάει το μάθημα κανένας γιατί το μάθημα δεν διδάχτηκε; Όχι, γιατί το μάθημα διδάχτηκε, εφόσον ο διδάσκων ήταν κάθε βδομάδα εκεί προετοιμασμένος για να διδάξει. 

Και γενικά οι καταλήψεις θα μπορούσαν να αντικατασταθούν με άλλης μορφής διαμαρτυρίες. Μαζική αποχή π.χ. ή ακόμα χειρότερα, μαζική προσέλευση, για να φανούν οι ελλείψεις ακόμα και σε καρέκλες. Αλλά αυτές οι διαμαρτυρίες είναι πιο δύσκολες και χρειάζονται συμμετοχή.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2014)

Και λίγο χιούμορ:


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

rogne said:


> Εντύπωση μου κάνει που δεν σχολιάστηκε καθόλου η περίφημη (πια) πρόταση Φορτσάκη για τα ηλεκτρονικά δημοψηφίσματα



Για να γυρίσω στη δικαιολογημένα απορία του rogne, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπαιξε το ρόλο του ο φόρτος των ημερών, που δεν επέτρεπε τη (λειψή έστω ενημέρωση) από το ίντερνετ (την άμεση, κατευθείαν από φοιτητές και πανεπιστημιακούς, δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε στα όνειρά μου να την κάνω, όση περιέργεια κι αν έχω). Όταν κυκλοφόρησε η ανακοίνωση του #25, είδα με έκπληξη να μπαίνουν τίτλοι όπως «Φορτσάκης - Πρυτανεία ΕΚΠΑ θέλουν κατάργηση των φοιτητικών συλλόγων» (Βήμα), «Ο Φορτσάκης καταργεί και το φοιτητικό κίνημα» (ΕφΣυν). Αναρωτήθηκα πού το διάβασαν αυτό στην ανακοίνωση και είπα να περιμένω, να ξεκαθαρίσει το πράγμα.

Αντί να ξεκαθαρίσει το πράγμα, άρχισε αναταραχή, μάλλον από τους ίδιους που αναταράζονταν και πριν, αλλά είπα πάλι να περιμένω να ξεκαθαρίσει το πράγμα. Βγήκε προχτές ο Φορτσάκης και είπε ότι δεν στοχεύει στην κατάργηση των φοιτητικών συλλόγων, και πρότεινε να αποφασίσουν οι ίδιοι οι σύλλογοι για το ζήτημα της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας. Δεν έκανε σαφές με ποιον τρόπο θα το αποφάσιζαν αυτό — με τον ίδιο που κάποιες μειοψηφίες αποφασίζουν για τις καταλήψεις; Οπότε περιμένω να ξεκαθαρίσει κι αυτό.

Ένα λογοπαίγνιο που έκανα προχτές ιδιωτικά ήταν ότι το φοιτητικό κίνημα φαίνεται να λατρεύει την... κενοτομία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε και εκείνη την αξέχαστη ρήση περί «τεχνοφασισμού». Δηλαδή, δεν είναι φασισμός να αποφασίζουν 50 για λογαριασμό των 2.000, είναι φασισμός να ψηφίζουν οι 2.000 ηλεκτρονικά. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν υπήρχε τρόπος διασφάλισης, ακόμα και οι εθνικές εκλογές θα έπρεπε να γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά.



Είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκο πρόβλημα αλλά υπάρχει τρόπος διασφάλισης. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, πιο ασφαλής τρόπος από τον παραδοσιακό, με την κάλπη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Οι απόψεις του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη στην Καθημερινή για αυτά που μας απασχολούν στο παρόν νήμα:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/793986/op...itikh/dhmosia-panepisthmia-idiwtikes-e3oysies


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2014)

Ας προσθέσουμε και το εξώφυλλο που του αφιέρωσε το Unfollow:


----------



## rogne (Dec 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Οι απόψεις του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη στην Καθημερινή για αυτά που μας απασχολούν στο παρόν νήμα:
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/793986/op...itikh/dhmosia-panepisthmia-idiwtikes-e3oysies



Γράφει ο Δοξιάδης: _"Δεύτερο: Οι κινητοποιήσεις δεν είναι για όλους. Γίνονται από μια «πρωτοπορία», ακριβώς για να αναδειχτούν λίγα πρόσωπα κάθε φορά. Γι’ αυτό οι συνελεύσεις στήνονται με τρόπο που απωθεί τους πολλούς. Γι’ αυτό επιλέγονται τρόποι τραμπούκων, που ο μέσος φοιτητής δεν θα διάλεγε ποτέ. Γι’ αυτό αποφεύγουν τη μαζική ψηφοφορία για τα επίμαχα θέματα, που είναι ο πιο ξεκάθαρος τρόπος για να εκφραστεί η πλειοψηφία. Ακόμα κι αν η ψηφοφορία έβγαζε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, δεν θα αναδείκνυε τους «ηγέτες», όπως αυτοί ξεχωρίζουν με τις αντοχές τους σε δωδεκάωρες γενικές συνελεύσεις. Ο βαθύτερος λόγος που αποκλείονται οι πολλοί είναι ότι εδώ χτίζονται οι πολιτικές καριέρες. Και αυτές εξ ορισμού είναι για λίγους."_

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει στο μυαλό του, και κυρίως ποια χρονική περίοδο (ίσως τα πρώτα μεταπολιτευτικά χρόνια;...), πάντως με σχετική βεβαιότητα μπορώ να πω ότι την τελευταία εικοσαετία τουλάχιστον οι... εργατοώρες σε δωδεκάωρες γενικές συνελεύσεις όχι μόνο δεν είναι τρόπος για να χτίσει κανείς πολιτική καριέρα, αλλά αντιθέτως είναι κάτι που αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι όσοι/ες θέλουν να χτίσουν τέτοια καριέρα. Πολιτικές καριέρες χτίζουν οι υπεύθυνοι για κάτι τέτοια (και βαριέμαι πραγματικά να βρω και τ' αντίστοιχα στο πιο πρασινάκι), οι δε διαβόητοι αριστεροί "φοιτητοπατέρες" έχουν εξ όσων γνωρίζω δεκαετίες ολόκληρες να εξαργυρώσουν τις δωδεκάωρες συνελεύσεις με κομματικά αξιώματα, οι περισσότεροι/ες μάλιστα καταλήγουν διαγραμμένοι/ες από τα κόμματά τους ή εντελώς εκτός κομματικής πολιτικής. 

Προφανώς δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι οι δωδεκάωρες συνελεύσεις είναι καλός τρόπος για να χτιστούν σχέσεις εξουσίας σε πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο, είναι άλμα (στο κενό) όμως να μεταφέρονται αυτομάτως αυτές οι σχέσεις εξουσίας και στο ευρύτερο πολιτικό-κομματικό επίπεδο. Άλλα είναι τα κριτήρια που ισχύουν εκεί. Καλή δηλαδή η κριτική της κομματοκρατίας, αλλά να ξέρουμε και τι μας γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2014)

rogne said:


> Πολιτικές καριέρες χτίζουν οι υπεύθυνοι για κάτι τέτοια



Θα μαραθεί το χέρι μου που «υποστηρίζω» τη ΔΑΠ, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι ελπίζω τουλάχιστον οι συγκεκριμένες αφίσες να μην είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα γραφής των παιδιών αυτής της παράταξης. Αν μου λέγατε ότι τις έστησε ο Ζαχαριάδης του ΜΟΥΦΑΝΕΤ, θα το πίστευα. Παραείναι κακόγουστες.

Κατά τ' άλλα, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, το επιχείρημα για πολιτικές καριέρες πατά περισσότερο στο παρελθόν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2014)

Οι αφίσες αυτές βλέπω ότι είναι για πάρτι κλπ όχι για πολιτικές εκδηλώσεις. 
Αυτό δεν είναι ελαφρυντικό φυσικά. Είναι ενδεικτικό του τι θεωρεί χιούμορ η σπουδάζουσα νεολαία, η οποία είναι απλώς υποσύνολο της γενικότερης ελληνικής κοινωνίας, κι όλα αυτά ενώ εμείς συζητάμε στο νήμα περί άνισων ευκαιριών. 

ΥΓ Και εννοείται ότι φταίνε ΚΑΙ οι φοιτήτριες, οι οποίες δεν έβαλαν τις φωνές, δεν μποικοτάρισαν την εκδήλωση, δεν ζήτησαν παρέμβαση του συλλόγου φοιτητών κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

*Φοιτητές ανοίγουν τις σχολές κόντρα στις παρατάξεις*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/794270/ar...es-anoigoyn-tis-sxoles-kontra-stis-parata3eis

ή

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ι-για-τα-αίτια&p=232596&viewfull=1#post232596


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Ναι, σόρι, γνώριζα την ύπαρξη του παρόντος νήματος, αλλά καθώς παλιά αυτά τα θέματα τα συζητούσαμε στο άλλο νήμα, και καθώς το θέμα του άρθρου δεν αφορά τον Φορτσάκη, το έβαλα εκεί. Εδώ τώρα βάζω ένα κείμενο του Μάνου Στεφανίδη για τον Φ.

Ο κύριος Φορτσάκης, λένε, είναι δεξιός. Προσωπικά ουδόλως μ´ ενδιαφέρει αλλά ούτε με αφορά. Αντιθέτως με αφορά η προσπάθεια που καταβάλλει ο νέος πρύτανης για να συμμαζέψει ένα πανεπιστήμιο που κλυδωνίζεται, οπισθοβατεί ή βουλιάζει στον ανορθολογισμό και την τυραννία των μειοψηφιών. Που προσπαθεί να επιτύχει εκεί που "αριστεροί" προκάτοχοί του απέτυχαν παταγωδώς βυθίζοντας το πανεπιστήμιο στα σκουπίδια και την ανυποληψία. Προσωπικά δεν ψήφισα τον κ. Φορτσάκη ενώ αντιθέτως είχα ψηφίσει τον κ. Πελεγρίνη ο οποίος ξεκίνησε πολύ θετικά, απέκλεισε την αχανή Πανεπιστημιούπολη Ζωγράφου από τις συμμορίες και τα βαποράκια που την λυμαίνονταν αλλά αργότερα περιέπεσε σε ... καλλιτεχνική ραστώνη. Σήμερα ο κύριος Φ. διεκδικεί το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή την αυτοτέλεια του ΕΚΠΑ, την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία όλων των υπηρεσιών του, την ασφάλεια όλων των εργαζομένων του. Επιχειρεί να επιβάλλει στοιχειώδη σεβασμό στην ιεραρχία και τις αποφάσεις των οργάνων διοίκησης του πανεπιστημίου παρεμποδίζοντας τον κάθε κομματικό κηφήνα ή τραμπούκο να διακόπτει τις συνεδρίες αυτών των οργάνων και να προπηλακίζει τα μέλη τους. Κάτι που παλαιότεροι "προοδευτικοί" πρυτάνεις το ανέχονταν επιτρέποντας ακόμη και τον προσωπικό τους εξευτελισμό. Ο νέος πρύτανης προωθεί τον έλεγχο εισόδου μόνο στο κεντρικό κτίριο του ΕΚΠΑ, τα Προπύλαια, όπου στεγάζονται οι υπηρεσίες της πρυτανείας, φιλοξενούνται τα διεθνή συνέδρια ή λαμβάνουν χώρα οι επίσημες τελετές του ιδρύματος. Υπενθυμίζω ότι τα Προπύλαια έχουν πλειστάκις καταληφθεί από φοιτητές με αιτήματα όπως ... "Να φύγουνε οι Αμερικανοί από το Ιράκ", από συνδικαλιστές εργαζομένους που αντιδρούσαν για την κάρτα ωραρίου ή που είχαν προσληφθεί ως ακαδημαϊκοί ερευνητές με απολυτήριο λυκείου! Κυρίως όμως τα Προπύλαια καταλαμβάνουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο αντιεξουσιαστές, η επανάσταση των οποίων αρχίζει από το φούμο στο άγαλμα του Ρήγα Φεραίου ή τα γκράφιτι στο κομψό οικοδόμημα των Χάνσεν. Πρόκειται για τους ίδιους -ποιος το έχει ξεχάσει;- που έστειλαν δυο φορές τον προπροηγούμενο πρύτανη κ. Κίττα στην εντατική. Άρα η περιφρούρηση του κτιρίου είναι αναγκαίο κακό εφόσον εμείς οι ίδιοι ως ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα έχουμε αποτύχει να το κάνουμε. 
Ο νέος πρύτανης επιχειρεί να εφαρμόζει το νόμο και τις συλλογικές αποφάσεις. Ποιος διαφωνεί με αυτό; Εκτός κι αν προτιμάμε μια δημοκρατία à la carte. Είναι αλήθεια πως ούτε και σε μένα αρέσουν οι σεκιουριτάδες στην είσοδο. Ενοχλούν τα αριστερά μου ανακλαστικά. Ίσως έπρεπε να επαναπροσληφθούν οι παλιότεροι φύλακες με ριζικά διαφορετική όμως νοοτροπία επειδή ασκούσαν, οι περισσότεροι, πλημμελώς τα καθήκοντα τους. Βλέποντας λ.χ. καθ´ έξιν τηλεόραση στα φυλάκια (sic). Κάνω λοιπόν έκκληση προς την ηγεσία της Αριστεράς να μην στέρξει σε μεθόδους και συνθήματα του παρελθόντος και να αφήσει τον "δεξιό" γάτο να πιάσει τα ποντίκια όπως θα έλεγε ο Ντεγκ Ξιαοπίγκ. Να ξεβρωμίσει δηλαδή το ΕΚΠΑ και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. Εκτός κι αν ισχύουν ξανά τα πιστοποιητικά των πολιτικών φρονημάτων. 

ΥΓ. Επί δυο συνεχόμενες Τετάρτες, η γενική συνέλευση των φοιτητών της Φιλοσοφικής αποτελούμενη από 300 περίπου άτομα από ένα σύνολο χιλιάδων φοιτητών αποφάσισε κατάληψη μιας μέρας. Δηλαδή απώλεια των μαθημάτων και γενικό μπάχαλο σε ένα έτος που μόλις αρχίζει και ενώ ακόμη είναι ανοιχτές οι πληγές της περσινής χρονιάς. Αυτό το φέις κοντρόλ στην είσοδο από διάφορους "δημοκράτες" νεανίες και την απαγόρευση σε ένα ακαδημαϊκό δάσκαλο να πάει στο γραφείο του, ποιος θα το καταγγείλει; Μπορεί το άσυλο των ιδεών και της πνευματικής διαπάλης να ισχύει πάντα μονομερώς; Τον φασισμό εκεί έξω μπορώ να το αναγνωρίσω και να τον αντιμετωπίσω. Τι θα γίνει όμως με τον μικρό φασίστα που πολλοί κρύβουμε μέσα μας;


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2014)

Costas said:


> *Να ξεβρωμίσει δηλαδή το ΕΚΠΑ και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά*. [...] Τι θα γίνει όμως με τον μικρό φασίστα που πολλοί κρύβουμε μέσα μας;



Έλα μου ντε...


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2014)

Η λέξη _φασίστας_ κοντεύει πια να γίνει πιο κοινόχρηστη από τη λέξη _μαλάκας_. Αναπολώ την προ φασισμού ορολογία της ενδοσκόπησης...


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2014)

Costas said:


> Η λέξη _φασίστας_ κοντεύει πια να γίνει πιο κοινόχρηστη από τη λέξη _μαλάκας_. Αναπολώ την προ φασισμού ορολογία της ενδοσκόπησης...



Επί της αρχής συμφωνώ. Εν προκειμένω, βέβαια, λάστιχο την κάνει τη λέξη ο Μ.Σ., όταν αποκαλεί έτσι διάφορους "νεανίες". Τα καλέσματα για "ξεβρώμισμα" ήταν ανέκαθεν φασιστικά με την αυστηρή έννοια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2014)

Γιατί το λες αυτό; Το filthy rich είναι έκφραση κοινή, όχι μόνο των φασιστών. Η κόπρος του Αυγείου, επίσης. Το βρομιάρης, το "να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος" εκστομίζεται από κάθε είδους ανθρώπους για τους εχθρούς τους, γι' αυτούς τους οποίους σιχαίνονται. Το "σε σιχαίνομαι" το έχουν πει ουκ ολίγοι/ες στους καβγάδες τους με το έτερον ήμισυ. Κλπ. κλπ. Εδώ οι ευρέσεις τού filth στο marxists.org.


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... το "να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος" εκστομίζεται από κάθε είδους ανθρώπους για τους εχθρούς τους, γι' αυτούς τους οποίους σιχαίνονται.



Μπα, Κώστα, αυτό έχει πατενταριστεί πια. Όποιος το λέει, ξέρει πού παραπέμπει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2014)

Εβαλαν μπουγάδα στο Σύνταγμα για να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος από το φασισμό (βίντεο)
(Κουτί της Πανδώρας)
Η πλειονότητα των αθηναίων μάλλον δεν θεωρεί το φασισμό και το ρατσισμό σημαντικά και υπαρκτά προβλήματα. Γι’ αυτό κι έλαμψε δια της απουσίας της από το σημερινό αντιφασιστικό συλλαλητήριο στο κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας κι από τη συναυλία που το ακολούθησε. Όσοι, όμως, συμμετείχαν κάλυψαν με το κέφι και τον παλμό τους και με το παραπάνω το κενό. Προκειμένου, μάλιστα, να «ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος έριξαν σαμπουάν στο συντριβάνι της πλατείας Συντάγματος με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί μια εντυπωσιακή μπουγάδα!
Δείτε το βίντεο
Άφρισε το συντριβάνι στο Σύνταγμα!!! χαχαχαχαχαχ 

[Και, στο βίντεο, με κόκκινο μελάνι γραμμένο στο παραπέτο του σιντριβανιού: "Έτσι ξεβρωμίζει ο τόπος"]

Θα μου πεις, είναι η φράση των φασιστών· ναι, αλλά τους επιστρέφεται με τα ίδια ακριβώς λόγια. Η γλώσσα της πολεμικής είναι ίδια. Και πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς; αφού η επιθυμία και των δύο είναι η καταστροφή του άλλου.

Υπάρχει και σχετική σελίδα στο Φατσομπούκι: Να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος από τους φασίστες, με έμβλημα μια σκούπα πατώματος που καθαρίζει το πάτωμα από έναν αγκυλωτό σταυρό, και με About: ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΟΥΜΕ...ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος από τους φασίστες!

Ακόμα: φασιστικά μιάσματα, φασιστοειδή.

Σημ.: δεν επικρίνω σώνει και καλά αυτή τη γλώσσα, ούτε εξομοιώνω τους αντιπάλους, απλά έτσι είναι οι σχέσεις εχθρότητας. Αφού τα αισθήματα είναι αυτά, και η γλώσσα θα είναι ανάλογη.


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2014)

Εν μέρει το λες και μόνος σου βέβαια, αλλά ας το τονίσω: έχει προφανώς μία σημασία και λογική το να χρησιμοποιείς κάτι που λέει ο φασίστας _εναντίον του ίδιου του φασίστα_. Να το απομονώνεις, τώρα, απ' τα συμφραζόμενα μιας ευθείας αντιπαράθεσης φασίστα-αντιφασίστα, για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κατ' αναλογία αλλού (π.χ. στο ΕΚΠΑ), έχει προφανώς (τέλος πάντων, προφανώς για μένα) μία άλλη, αντίθετη σημασία και λογική. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αντιστρέφεις την αρχική του έννοια, στη δεύτερη την οικειοποιείσαι. Γιατί δεν είπε, φαντάζομαι, κανείς στον Μ.Σ. "δρόμο από δω, για να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος", ώστε να νομιμοποιείται κι αυτός να το επιστρέψει...


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2014)

;Άρα ο συλλογισμός σου καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί πρώτος αυτή την έκφραση ενάντια στους αντιπάλους του, εν προκειμένω ο Μ.Σ., φλερτάρει με φασιστικές εκφράσεις, ενώ κάποιος που τη χρησιμοποιεί κατά κόρον αλλά ως "απάντηση" στους φασίστες που πρώτοι τη χρησιμοποιούν, δεν φλερτάρει με αυτές; Παραθέτω παρακάτω δείγμα γραφής αντιφασιστών από τη σελίδα στο FB με τον "απαντητικό" τίτλο που προανέφερα, για να δείξω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει. Εμένα πάντως με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο το αν συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές είναι φασιστικές τραμπούκικες, αυθαίρετες και καταχρηστικές ή όχι, και δευτερευόντως το πόσο κόσμια ή άκοσμα επενδύονται και/ή σχολιάζονται γλωσσικώς αυτές οι συμπεριφορές.

_Όνομα: μέσος νεοναζί
(...)
Ύψος: 1,70 (το πολύ)
Βάρος: Συνήθως 80% χοληστερόλη
(...) Είναι ανορθόγραφος, δε μπορεί να συντάξει φράσεις άνω των 2 λέξεων και το IQ του βρίσκεται σε αριθμό που αν ήταν υγρό θα είχε στερεοποιηθεί. (...) Συνήθως είναι χοντρός, κοντός, μελαμψός και αμόρφωτος. Πιθανότατα αν ζούσε εκείνη την εποχή [ΣΣ: του Χίτλερ] στη Γερμανία να είχε χειρότερη τύχη από τους Εβραίους ως επικίνδυνος για αναστροφή της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου και μετατροπή του άριου DNA, σε DNA που τείνει περισσότερο στα πιθηκοειδή. (...)_

[12 Μαΐου 2014· 6 like, κανένα σχόλιο]

Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να δίνει κανείς τόση σημασία στη γλώσσα, με την οποία στο κάτω-κάτω όλοι παίζουμε εκτός από τους τελείως αγέλαστους, όσο στις πράξεις. Αλλά αυτό ας ισχύει για όλους.


----------

